# High Standards on XM



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

this seems to be asimple renaming of the Old "Frank's Place" channel. The XM website seems to confirm that but sometimes the services themselves are less than forthcoming about these things. Does anyone know if there was a change in direction here or what might have caused the renaming if that is all it is.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

13 went from Hank's place to Willie's place, the format stayed the same.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I got an answer elsewhere. The use of the name came from a deal with the sinatra family and it included exclusive rights to some of the Sinatra catalog. XM has chosen not to renew the deal. Soa new name and a bit less Sinatra on the channel.

Not sure if anything similar happened with the Williams family.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

At least it is not like Sirius with there one artist channels. I like variety.


----------

